# Fridge Cooling Fins All Iced Up



## Randymci (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello fellow Outbackers,

I have twin Dometic fridges in my trailer. The left one seems OK but the right one is icing up big time and I don't see any kind of dial or thermostat to turn it down a bit. Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

So the plastic clip with the mall able attached on the right side of the fins is the temperature adjustment. slide it up to cool it off and down to warm it up. you look like it is down pretty far but bring it all the way down. Also the frost build up makes me think there is an air leak or bad seal on the fridge door. Check your seals and make sure the door is closed all the way.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## bob91yj (Jun 12, 2018)

My Dometic unit has the same clip thing, but reading the owners manual for my unit, it states that the temperature is non-adjustable and factory preset. We've full timed in our trailer for a year now, defrosted the 'fridge/freezer twice in that time period. I'm old enough that I remember the days before frost free refrigerators, figured it was just part of the deal as the owners manual also gives defrost procedures.


----------

